# Como programar el 18F452



## julio cesar (Jun 28, 2006)

hola amigos..... tengo un pequeño problema, resulta que tengo inconvenientes en la programacion del pic 18f452 con el icprog, pues no se que datos colocar en los config1, config2 etc. 

Estoy trabajando con el MCC18 de microchip y realizo mis programas en c y ademas los simulo alli mismo y funcionan perfecto pero no he podido programar el micro

Les agradezco su valiosa colaboracion.


----------



## Ferny (Jul 1, 2006)

En el caso del PIC 18F442 (que es el mismo salvo con la mitad de memoria que el 18F452) los valores son:

Config1 - 2200
Config2 - 0E0C
Config3 - 0100
Config4 - 0080
Config5 - C00F
Config6 - E00F
Config7 - 400F
Valor ID - FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

No sé de dónde salen, pero son los que yo uso...

Saludos


----------



## kepelotas (Jul 2, 2006)

Veamos a ver esas son las palabras de configuración del pic donde están los fuses, yo trabajo con el ccs y cuando cargo el hex se cargan automaticamente.

Comprueba que los compilas no en modo debugger, sino en modo programación. Sino los fuses no se generan bien y no corre como programa normal.


----------



## julio cesar (Jul 4, 2006)

amigo, podrias decirme si estos valores funcionan para cualquier frecuencia de oscilacion del 

micro, es decir para cualquier valor de frecuencia del cristal permisible por este micro????,

me refiero al hecho de que por ejemplo use un cristal de 4Mhz y luego quiera usar uno de 

10Mhz, muchas gracias por tu colaboracion


----------



## Ferny (Jul 4, 2006)

No tengo ni idea  Sólo te puedo decir que esos valores funcionan para un cristal de 4 MHz que es el que uso yo, pero no sé si hay que cambiarlos si cambias el cristal...


----------



## Plaza2009 (Jul 4, 2006)

Saben esas palabras de configuracion estan dadas en el data sheet de los PICs ahi activan propiedades de ciertos registros les sugiero que vean cuales necesitan y cuales no. Y saben el IC PROG ya nos es tan usado porque es muy lento busquen el grabador WINPIC800 ese es un mejor programa


----------



## julio cesar (Jul 8, 2006)

si, la verdad el winpic es mucho mas rapido que el icprog, pero el winpic a la hora de programar el 18f452 pregunta mas que un perdido¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

si puedes decirme que seleccionar en este a la hora de programar el micro te lo agradezco


----------



## maunix (Jul 14, 2006)

julio cesar dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos..... tengo un pequeño problema, resulta que tengo inconvenientes en la programacion del pic 18f452 con el icprog, pues no se que datos colocar en los config1, config2 etc.
> 
> Estoy trabajando con el MCC18 de microchip y realizo mis programas en c y ademas los simulo alli mismo y funcionan perfecto pero no he podido programar el micro
> 
> Les agradezco su valiosa colaboracion.



*julio cesar* que versión de MPLABC18 estás usando?

Saludos


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 16, 2008)

alguien podria ayudarme ,,con que hardware programo el pic18f452 ,,quiero usar el ultimo pic que me queda ,,tengo el jdm pero no se si me sirve ,tengo el gtp usb de eclipse pero no programa este 452 alguien podria aconsejarme como pogramarlo o si debo usar el winpic necesariamente ,,,si lei lo de los fuses arriba


----------



## WillyP (Oct 16, 2008)

Probá con el JDM y esta interfaz de programación:

http://www.sitionica.com.ar/programador pic puerto serie.htm


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 17, 2008)

no me programa el 452 ni siquiera lo reconoce como chip el gpic ..y probe con el 16f84a ((un programa de alarma con la que lleno casi todo el kilobyte)y me programa solo hasta la tercera parte lo demas lo deja en 3FFF ,pero con el ic prog si programa normal el84a pero no figura el 452 ,se puede programar el 452 con el icprog?,,
gracias no sabia que exisitiese ese gpic


----------



## WillyP (Oct 17, 2008)

no me programa el 452 ni siquiera lo reconoce como chip el gpic ..y probe con el 16f84a ((un programa de alarma con la que lleno casi todo el kilobyte)y me programa solo hasta la tercera parte lo demas lo deja en 3FFF ,pero con el ic prog si programa normal el84a pero no figura el 452 ,se puede programar el 452 con el icprog?,, 
gracias no sabia que exisitiese ese gpic
Por lo que comentás, es evidente que tenés algún problema en el programador, en el cable o en el puerto Rs232 de la PC. 
No es problema de Software te lo aseguro. Antes de enviarte el link, probé de grabar, leer, verificar y borrar un 18F452 y no hubo problemas. El ICprog y el winpic también lo graba.

Comprobá que las tensiones del JDM sean las correctas, tal vez esto esté bien y sean las señales de data y clock que están bajas o distorsionadas (esto solo se puede comprobar con un osciloscopio). Como te dije el problema se debe a algunas de estas cosas. Suerte.-


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 17, 2008)

listo ..si me programo y leyo correctamente en el winpic con el jdm gracias por la ayuda ,,
- funciona todo con el ic prog pero funciona 'a medias 'con el gpic entonces no es el hardware (no se programar con el ic prog el 18f 452 )
--con el winpic funciona todo de maravilla
-capaz el problema fue una mala instalacion del gpic ,,,bueno de todas formas el winpic  se merece todo el respeto 
gracias por tu ayuda Willyp


----------

